# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Skaza białkowa u dorosłych

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Mam 27 lat i od dziecka mam skazę białkową. Cżesto mnie wysypywało, dostawałam czerwonych krost, w szczególności na rękach. Staram sie ograniczać z jedzeniem serów i mleka, i nigdy nie było tragedii, az do wczoraj kiedy mnie strasznie wysypało. Jak Wy radzicie sobie z tego typu alergiami, znacie jakieś skuteczne metody radzenia sobie z wysypką? 
Proszę o pomoc.,.

----------


## Hanna

Nalezy przede wszystkim unikać produktów białkowych z laktozą.

----------


## Gaga9

U mnie pomogło stosowanie Latopicu- probiotyku dla osób z alergią pokarmową. Ale podstawa to wyeliminowanie alergenu z diety. Skóre trzeba dobrze pielęgnować, dobrze sprawdzają się  kosmetyki z serii Oliatum lub Emolium. No i bardzo ważne żeby się nie drapać

----------

